# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Lien hypertexte dans une zone de texte

## saxophtrion

Bonjour, je cherche  insrer une URL dans une zone de texte afin qu'elle soit cliquable. Cette URL sera gnre avec du code behind donc je n'ai pas le choix elle doit tre gnre  l'interieur d'un champ ... Sauf que je n'arrive pas  la rendre cliquable ! Comment faire s'il vous plait ?

Merci de m'aider.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Vous ne pouvez pas raliser votre demande avec un champ texte classique.
Par contre, vous pouvez utiliser un champ de type hypertexte. Vous liez le lien  un champ xml de votre formulaire (celui-ci sera mis  jour par votre code behind)...
Si vous ne voulez pas que le lien soit modifiable, vous pourrez positionner une mise en forme conditionnelle stipulant d'afficher le contrle en lecture seule.

Cordialement.

----------

